# First Beer kit now in Tap-a-Draft



## txclifton (Jun 6, 2005)

I purchased a tap-a-draft system from George and I wanted to report back on how it worked out.



We are attending a family reunion (wife's side) at the end of this
month and I wanted to make a beer to share. My wife's fav is
Oktoberfest. So, I called up George and got my first beer
kit. 



I determined that bottling that much beer was not going to be fun so I
did some research on the web. I came up with the
Tap-a-Draft system. It seemed portable and rather
inexpensive. 



My beer was in the second stage for almost 2 weeks in the following picture.













I filled the 3- 6 liter bottles (my beer babies) and here is a photo of one that is filled.












And here is one that I force carbonated and have poured myself a glass of beer.














I also wanted a way to take my beer with me. I purchased this
rolling cooler at Walmart and cut a hole in the end. The
best part is the beer stays cold with gel packs and once its all zipped
up it doesn't really look like a mini keg.












The pocket zips around the zap.
























When I first saw the tap a draft I was a little underwhelmed. But
now that I have used it for a stout beer and now this Oktoberfest, I'm
really very happy. You can force carbonate the beer with 2 CO2
cartridges then serve with 2 more. My buddy had a stout beer and
we served with Nitrogen and it made a real nice head on his beer.



Anyhow, just thought I'd give back to this board with some stuff I've learned.



Cheers,



Doug


----------



## Hippie (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Doug! Very cool! Now that is the way to impress at parties!


----------



## masta (Jun 6, 2005)

Very cool indeed....nice pics Doug. I talked to George about this a while back and I need to buy one to help my Black Chocolate Stout. It tastes great but is lacking in carbonation. Can you buy the cylinders with nitrogen instead of carbon dioxide?


----------



## txclifton (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes, we used nitrogen for my buddies Irish Stout. Put a smooth
head on it. The instructions actually say to put in one CO2 then
once its installed put the nitrogen in. I'm thinking of doing
both nitrogen cartridges with a wine so that it doesn't carbonate it.


----------



## geocorn (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback and the pictures. You did a really nice job.


After Doug brought this to my attention, I have decided to use the Tap-A-Draft for most of my beer. I just can't see myself bottling over 100 bottles of beer! I will bottle some, but most will go into the plastic bottles.


Thanks, again for the pictures and the idea!


----------

